# Smoke Up Box



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Chef,

Been talking about this for about a year now with picks,
nice too see your on top of things??


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I am slower than normal .


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

good thing that turnup truck slow down so you could hop off


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Chef wrote,

It works like this: You go to a colony, place an excluder over the top box with the inner cover and outter cover off. Place the msoke up box on top and light the smoker and smoke the bees up through the excluder into the smoke up box. The excluder prohibits the queen and drones from entering. 

Hey Chef, you left out one big thing here which will speed things up 5 fold.

I'm just a rookie here so I will let you go for it


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Hey Chef,
> 
> Been talking about this for about a year now with picks,
> nice too see your on top of things??


Keith... apparently I missed the pictures. Where can I find them? made up 30+ mating nucs last night and need to make another 30 I could use something like that.


----------



## Ray Michaud (Dec 7, 2005)

*Smoke up box*

Hey guys
Any pictures on this smoke up box.Sounds like a good piece of equipment to have and easy to build.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I can take pics soon unless Keith has some.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan,

go to "Disease & Pests" then to "crashing hives" then to post # 32


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Chef,

or you could post the e-mail with all the info and pictures, that I sent you weeks ago, about smoke-up boxes.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Dan,
> 
> go to "Disease & Pests" then to "crashing hives" then to post # 32


That was my problem.... I didn't read that thread.

Thanks.

So 1 frame fits in each slot?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

One pieces of wood fits into one slot. When you make the cuts for the slot, you do not want flush with the bottom of the super.... the end that will be sitting on the colony. 

Some people use smoke, some people use Bee Go... I used powdered thymol in my lit smoker. It was a quick fix. 

Keith: what do you use? Just smoke or bee go?


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Chef Isaac said:


> One pieces of wood fits into one slot. When you make the cuts for the slot, you do not want flush with the bottom of the super.... the end that will be sitting on the colony.
> 
> Some people use smoke, some people use Bee Go... I used powdered thymol in my lit smoker. It was a quick fix.
> 
> Keith: what do you use? Just smoke or bee go?


But the frame sits in each slot created by the wood right?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

That is correct. It is best if you can make nine slots.


----------

